# "Back Lakes Drumbeat...Down"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Back Marsh Reds and Black Drum*

Solid schools of mixed Redfish and Black Drum are churning up the water well ahead of their "seasonal" mixer in late February and March. Unseasonably warm temperatures have kicked things into high gear for guests looking for the big pull. Mud/grass pockets and larger mud zones near grass are holding the fish with them pushing back and forth on water level changes. Capt. James Cunningham reported a big water fallout overnight with nagging West winds dropping bay levels substantially. It was a slick-off this morning which may see water levels returning to normal and that's going to have the fish moving out of the deeper swales and up onto the flats. Some more awesome fishing ahead, come see us!

*February Special*

Book your February trip by *January 31st, 2017* and join us for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

